# if your grass is blue



## Laz777 (Nov 6, 2011)

these folks picked me upin Wells and dropped me off in SLC.
stopped in Wendover and heard them busk the gas station.
two 5 gal. jugs and a $20 later, we were on our way.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Cadillac-Grainer-String-Band/111258115621958


----------



## Landon (Nov 6, 2011)

I've heard of them before.. love their music. Lucky you got to ride with them.


----------

